# Do pins (from Patella surgery)



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I noticed yesterday that after Bella has been sleeping or resting for a long time that when she gets up and walks she holds her leg (the one she had the patella surgery on) up just an inch off the ground until she's been walking for maybe ten seconds. I haven't seen her do this until yesterday, her patella surgery was months ago. Could it be that the pin in her leg makes her uncomfortable in cold weather? She plays and walks normally most of the time, I've only noticed this at night and after she's been sleeping. Any thoughts? Of course I will take her to the vet if she needs a re-check, I just thought I would come here for opinions before freaking out. I would rather buy her Christmas presents than take her to the vet again unless she does this more often. What are your thoughts? If it help any, I wouldn't call it a skip or hop, she keeps the leg straight and doesn't place it on the ground for a few seconds. Its odd that she hasn't done this today...its warmer today here than it was yesterday, that's why I thought of the pin. I hope the darn thing isn't trying to come out







Why did I have to go there??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since my accident last winter, I have tons of pins, plates and screws in my legs and arms! My doctors warned me that I would develop arthritis as a result so I would assume it could be the same with dogs.

I'd call your vet and have it xrayed, though. Pins and screws can move and this may have happened. I have to have a long screw in my knee (which was broken in half) removed the next time I have surgery. It pokes through to the other side and there is a tendon that runs across it so every time I bend my knee, it hurts.

I will have to say that it's the pins and screws I feel, not the rods.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> Since my accident last winter, I have tons of pins, plates and screws in my legs and arms! My doctors warned me that I would develop arthritis as a result so I would assume it could be the same with dogs.
> 
> I'd call your vet and have it xrayed, though. Pins and screws can move and this may have happened. I have to have a long screw in my knee (which was broken in half) removed the next time I have surgery. It pokes through to the other side and there is a tendon that runs across it so every time I bend my knee, it hurts.
> 
> I will have to say that it's the pins and screws I feel, not the rods.[/B]


Looks like I will be calling the vet if I notice it again...my mother has a pin in her foot (she fell off a water tower she was climbing in high school, crazy!) and she's arthritic in that area. I hope thats al it is, I do not want to put Bella through surgery again so soon







I'm sorry you have a broken screw, ouch! 
I wonder if Bella is too hard on her knees. She runs and pounds on the door every time someone she likes leaves the house as if she's mad at them for leaving. I try to catch her before she gets to the door, but its not always possible. I have to start remembering to get the guest to tell me before they stand up. She also still jumps more than she should. I'll let you all know if she keeps favoring the leg.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I wasn't aware pins were used in luxating patella surgery. It was my understanding they "deepened" the groove where the patella sits. Are there different types of surgery?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> I wasn't aware pins were used in luxating patella surgery. It was my understanding they "deepened" the groove where the patella sits. Are there different types of surgery?[/B]


I think it depends on the situation. Before surgery, the vet explained that she planned to use some kind of band to hold it in place. However, once she "got in there" she found Bella needed more than that done. Instead of band she used a pin and she also deepened the groove. Bella is my first Malt, so I'm sure someone can explain this better than I can. Also, I was a mess the week of Bella's surgery, so I'm fuzzy on the details.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=301989
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel. Surgeries make a mess out of me. Billy is in his last week of recovery from his patella surgery. I was, also, a little fuzzy. So I just called the vet and asked if Billy had pins. He said "no, what brought that up?" I said "nevermind"









Poor little Bella. I hope she gets well soon


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=301993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to start talking a tape recorder for events like surgery, because I think I can do it, and then by the time I get to the car I've forgotten everything. Glad I'm not the only one. Your vet is probably still trying to figure out what made you ask about pins


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im glad you asked. i was wondering the same thing. sprite got surgery cus she tore her ACL, and she isnt limping, but when she runs, she lifts up that leg a little. the doctor had told me before that the weather shouldnt do anything. we're going to see him for ellie, so im going to ask when we go today. 

cathy


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> im glad you asked. i was wondering the same thing. sprite got surgery cus she tore her ACL, and she isnt limping, but when she runs, she lifts up that leg a little. the doctor had told me before that the weather shouldnt do anything. we're going to see him for ellie, so im going to ask when we go today.
> 
> cathy
> 
> ...


Let us know what he says, I hope Ellie gets good news








I don't understand the thing with Bella's leg, she did it twice yesterday (that I noticed anyway) and so far none today. She runs normally, so thats weird too. I wonder if yesterday she forgot her leg is fixed?? Wishful thinking on my part probably, but I'm still curious.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, I sure hope nothing is amiss with Bella's knee.







I KNOW the very thought of having to go through ANYTHING with that again makes you quiver. Believe, I know! Noelle also has a pin in her repaired knee -- which gives me the whammies just thinking about it. 

Marj - I can not even begin to imagine all that you have been through and all that you must still have ahead of you. Once again, I marvel at your attitude, your fight, your determination and your strength.

Let's hope that Bella just had a little "hitch in her git along", as my mother used to say.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

As you know, Charlie has surgery on her patella almost 8 weeks ago (exactly 8 weeks on Thursday!!) Although they did not put in a pin, only deepend and widened her groove. When it snowed here in Seattle a few weeks ago we let her walk outside in it. She had been using her leg pretty normally that week (with limited energy of course) but as soon as she stood outside in the snow her "bad" leg went up! She kept it off the ground the entire minute or so she was outside. 

So I don't know if it is the cold, but it certainly made Charlie act funny. Best of luck to Bella - I hope it is nothing to worry about!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella has walked normally all day







I'm very relieved but I hope the same goes for tomorrow. Last night when she did the thing with her leg I can not describe to you in words how I felt, but it was scary. I hope tomorrow she walks as well as she has today, maybe it was just the cold after all


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some times the pin moves a little and will cause the dog to be lame. In that case, the pin can be removed. I would have her rechecked by her surgeon.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

so i went to the doctor today. i asked him the question about the pins, and he said that after surgery they can develope a little bit arthritis. and that the cold could make them lift their leg. he basically said its normal and to try giving her some glucosamine. 

about ellie: she has luxating patella in both knees. grade 2 in her right and grade 3 in her left (which is the one shes lifting). he said that she's probably not in pain but that she'll need the surgery soon. we're going to try to plan it for some time in february. or maybe mid march after my finals. i dont know. it just sucks. 

oh, and the price: $2700-3200 depending on what he sees when he goes in.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

> oh, and the price: $2700-3200 depending on what he sees when he goes in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH! I feel you on that one


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> so i went to the doctor today. i asked him the question about the pins, and he said that after surgery they can develope a little bit arthritis. and that the cold could make them lift their leg. he basically said its normal and to try giving her some glucosamine.
> 
> about ellie: she has luxating patella in both knees. grade 2 in her right and grade 3 in her left (which is the one shes lifting). he said that she's probably not in pain but that she'll need the surgery soon. we're going to try to plan it for some time in february. or maybe mid march after my finals. i dont know. it just sucks.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting what your vet said, Bella's leg was between grade 3 and 4 before surgery. I don't remember now how much it cost, but Bella isn't in pain anymore, so thats comforting. I'm sorry Ellie will have surgery too







The good news is they do handle it better than we do









Those of you who give glucosamine, where do you buy it? I'm going to talk to my vet about it, but I wanted your opinions too. So far today Bella has not shown any lifting at all, I'm still in good spirits about it and hoping it was a one time thing, but I'm watching it really really closely just in case she does it again. As as much as I don't want her to have any more surgery, should the need arise we will put on our big girl pants and take care of it


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I give Lady Glycoflex because it was recommended by my vet. I get it either from Revival or KV Vet.

http://www.revivalanimal.com/search.asp?t=...&image1.y=6

http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/search_results....lse&GiftID=

You have to be very careful where you get it and resist the tempation to get the cheaper ones. If you calculate how much a dog Bella's size needs (I believe my vet said 300 mg for 9 pound Lady), the cheaper ones don't have enough.

Cosequin is also a very good brand.

I think you have to buy both online.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> I give Lady Glycoflex because it was recommended by my vet. I get it either from Revival or KV Vet.
> 
> http://www.revivalanimal.com/search.asp?t=...&image1.y=6
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Marj, if you have time, would you take a quick look at this and see what you think? I'm still reading about the ones you use and about this one, but I know Bella likes the flavor of this one in the link because she had one at the groomer one day. Thank you








zukes


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am not familiar with them, but I have always heard not to bother with treats or food that has added glucosamine, that it doesn't have enough to help.

Even though this product states it has 300 mg per treat, I still go with the tried and true like Glycoflex or Cosequin.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> I am not familiar with them, but I have always heard not to bother with treats or food that has added glucosamine, that it doesn't have enough to help.
> 
> Even though this product states it has 300 mg per treat, I still go with the tried and true like Glycoflex or Cosequin.[/B]


thank you








I'll go check out the Glycoflex and Cosequin, thanks for the links, I wouldn't have known where to look


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda just had one of his knees done 2 weeks ago (he had a traumatic injury to his patella that made it start luxating). Don't shoot me...it cost me about $70 for the price of his pain meds. 

Anywho, for glucosamine, I'm using Synovi G3 chews. Soda gets 1/2 a chew daily for a month then either 1/4 daily or 1/2 every other day. He gets his in the morning as his treat after his syringe of gabapentin (which he hates but tolerate because he gets a treat).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jackie, I'm so sorry Soda injured his patella. I swear, you have the worst luck with Maltese! It's a real good thing you work for a vet!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Your vet prolly sells glucosamine. The vet I work at sells Cosequin, and we match online prices.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> ...should the need arise we will put on our big girl pants and take care of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























Oh boy -- I am gonna steal that phrase and use it. Been a lot of that going on lately ...

..."big girl pants"... WHOOOOweeee!


----------

